# Afraid of Heights



## himiler (Feb 16, 2012)

You guys are gonna laugh but I found out it's the truth! High up in a tree? No problem. High up on a ladder? Man I got a little scared!
I'm working on this two story building South of Houston and it has this access ladder to the roof that goes up from the bottom about 30 feet with no cage or anything, then you have to hold on with one hand while opening the hatch with the other. I'm up there the first time and all I can think of is how I'm not roped in, if I fall then I really do fall. Not a good feeling. Thank God for Atlas Fit gloves.
Steve


----------



## treemandan (Feb 16, 2012)

himiler said:


> You guys are gonna laugh but I found out it's the truth! High up in a tree? No problem. High up on a ladder? Man I got a little scared!
> I'm working on this two story building South of Houston and it has this access ladder to the roof that goes up from the bottom about 30 feet with no cage or anything, then you have to hold on with one hand while opening the hatch with the other. I'm up there the first time and all I can think of is how I'm not roped in, if I fall then I really do fall. Not a good feeling. Thank God for Atlas Fit gloves.
> Steve



It understandable. What you just described doesn't sound bad but a regular old ladder is.


----------



## Rickytree (Feb 16, 2012)

Man I'm scared [email protected] on a ladder! Don't know how some of them are legal.


----------



## troythetreeman (Feb 16, 2012)

himiler said:


> You guys are gonna laugh but I found out it's the truth! High up in a tree? No problem. High up on a ladder? Man I got a little scared!
> I'm working on this two story building South of Houston and it has this access ladder to the roof that goes up from the bottom about 30 feet with no cage or anything, then you have to hold on with one hand while opening the hatch with the other. I'm up there the first time and all I can think of is how I'm not roped in, if I fall then I really do fall. Not a good feeling. Thank God for Atlas Fit gloves.
> Steve



wont catch me laughing, i hate ladders


----------



## Sagetown (Feb 17, 2012)

Never realized I was afraid of heights. Like you, I've climbed some tall trees. Never was fazed by height. Then one vacation, We stopped at Hoover Dam in Nevada. There was no traffic that day, so I walked out to a little tower on the west side above the spillway, stepped over the chain onto the edge of the walk and looked down. I nearly fainted. Scared the life outa me almost. Ever since then extreme heights give me nausea.


----------



## Saw Dust Smoken (Feb 17, 2012)

*heights*

You guys with ladder problem. I'll open a ladder AA work shop for ya. Simplest way from ground to tree. Yes, walking the first 32ft is quick and easy. Makes the next 32ft that much closer.


----------



## Rickytree (Feb 17, 2012)

You going to have free refreshments and snacks at this workshop?


----------



## Saw Dust Smoken (Feb 17, 2012)

All you can eat at the top. Get up the ladder. Exercise and refreshments.


----------



## tree md (Feb 17, 2012)

I very rarely get a case of vertigo, I am more fearful of tight places like a crawl space (my grandfather spent a lifetime working in the coal mines and my hat is off to him).

However, on occasion, I will be in the top of a tall tree and suddenly be gripped with panic. It doesn't happen much. I can count about 2 times it has happened in the past 5 years. I just take a deep breath, take a load off, get comfortable and enjoy the view for a moment. Then I tell myself this is nothing I have not done a thousand times before and that I am in familiar territory. That this is what I do for a living and I know what I am doing. I pep talk myself into having faith. I remember watching a video of some famous rock climber several years ago and he said the same happened to him on occasion; That he would be on a shear rock face and be gripped with panic. He said he does something along the same lines as I described above. Made me feel good to know I was not the only one. 

Really, to tell the truth, I am thankful when I do have a moment like that. I work in the air so much it is like I forget where I'm at sometimes and just work on the task at hand, not bothered, as if I'm on the ground. Everyday complacency scares me a lot more than moments of vertigo.


----------



## Rickytree (Feb 17, 2012)

Saw Dust Smoken said:


> All you can eat at the top. Get up the ladder. Exercise and refreshments.



Scared? Don't have time to be Scared! 


Sandwiches? or crackers and cheese? if sandwiches..... egg salad? and please no butter... don't like butter on sandmiches!


----------



## TimberMcPherson (Feb 17, 2012)

I always say. 

Everyone is afraid of heights

Those who say the arent are either
Liars
Insane
or havent met the right type of heights yet.


----------



## ROPECLIMBER (Feb 17, 2012)

I got that wooh nellie feeling in Colorado on an "easy to moderate" jeep trail, we rented a jeep in Silverton and went to Clear lake and the next day went across Ophir pass and across to Telluride then Last Dollar road and Dallas Devide to RidgeWay and then the Million Dollar hwy to Ouyra and across Red Mnt pass back to Silverton in the Rain and Sleat up there in August last summer.View attachment 224377
View attachment 224378
View attachment 224380
They had told us not to get caught above tree line after 3Pm lucky we were on the paved pass then but no gard rails on a lot of the switch backs on 550
I was so white knucled I left the window down so the cold rain would keep me alert and had my girl friend light my cigeretts, so I didn't have to look away, the last shot is I made it but I was gost white, after driving the bucket trucks up in Aspen it probably wouldn't bother me as much but we dont have 2000 foot ditches in SA,
Paul


----------



## treemandan (Feb 17, 2012)

TimberMcPherson said:


> I always say.
> 
> Everyone is afraid of heights
> 
> ...



I am not afraid of heights... its falling down them... and the sudden stop at the bottom that get me.

But vertigo happens looking down something when you are not used to it. Then you start thinking about falling and then you get scared.


----------



## Youngbuck20 (Feb 17, 2012)

Kinda makes me feel better reading this. Climbing the ladder 32 feet sucks lol easy but scary. Fine once I'm in the tree though. I hate that vertigo feeling, windy days will mess with your eyes and mind for sure. Happy I'm not the only one!


----------



## Grace Tree (Feb 17, 2012)

This something I don't think I could do for any amount of money.
Stairway to Heaven - YouTube


----------



## Youngbuck20 (Feb 17, 2012)

Wow...not for a million dollars. He's just the tech, imagine the poor buggers building that thing! Made my stomach flip and my screen is only 2x4 inches.


----------



## himiler (Feb 17, 2012)

I think it was in Utah or maybe Arizona, we went down this road they call Hogs Back. It's sheer dropoff both sides and winding all the way down. My wife was so delighted and wanted me to look at the view, not a chance! I was too busy making sure I stayed right in the middle of my side of the road. When we got down to the bottom, I asked at the local store if anyone had run off that road before. The clerk told me that one guy had run off twice and survived both times. What!? Turns out he was drunk and ran his pickup truck dead center in to one of the few trees each accident.
Steve


----------



## axetree (Feb 17, 2012)

that tower would suck to climb, the worst part would be having your 30lbs of tools swing around and getting cought on every step, i think id just leave my tool bag up there for next time. hard to believe osha allows them not to be tied in, but look at the bright side if you do slip and fall you have time to call your love ones and say good bye on the way down.


----------



## Rickytree (Feb 17, 2012)

Man where's the steamlined parachutes.


----------



## climberjones (Feb 17, 2012)

When i was a teen me and my buddies would get drunk and climb any water tower we could find and it was always at night! Makes me cringe when i think about it now.


----------



## Youngbuck20 (Feb 17, 2012)

axetree said:


> look at the bright side if you do slip and fall you have time to call your love ones and say good bye on the way down.


ya your mom your dad your wife each of your kids, your friends from highschool your highschool girlfriend, and your local radio station to make a request lol, highway to hell maybe lol


----------



## Sagetown (Feb 17, 2012)

My wife overheard me commenting as I watched the video. I told her what was going on, so she says " Oh; I want to see it!" So, I start if for her. A minute or so into the show she says: "I'm sweating." Then she says he's got 60 more feet to go, I can't watch any more. 
Wonder how many times a guy goes up there before he quits, and they have to hire another?


----------



## himiler (Feb 18, 2012)

Sagetown said:


> My wife overheard me commenting as I watched the video. I told her what was going on, so she says " Oh; I want to see it!" So, I start if for her. A minute or so into the show she says: "I'm sweating." Then she says he's got 60 more feet to go, I can't watch any more.
> Wonder how many times a guy goes up there before he quits, and they have to hire another?



I've heard the pay is on a graduating scale, the higher you climb the higher the pay. Anybody have an idea?


----------



## kotex (Feb 19, 2012)

ive allways worked in high places and have always been scared of heights. lots of guys have made fun of me for it but alot of them same guys wouldnt go work where ive worked so...


----------



## Carburetorless (Feb 19, 2012)

Youngbuck20 said:


> Wow...not for a million dollars. He's just the tech, imagine the poor buggers building that thing! Made my stomach flip and my screen is only 2x4 inches.



For a million bucks I'd be tempted.

I'd be hooked into a couple of ladder hooks though, clip clip, step step step, clip clip, step step step....


----------



## climberjones (Feb 19, 2012)

kotex said:


> ive allways worked in high places and have always been scared of heights. lots of guys have made fun of me for it but alot of them same guys wouldnt go work where ive worked so...



Takes more##lls to be scared and still do it then not scared and do it! Imo


----------



## CNBTreeTrimming (Feb 19, 2012)

I don't understand why the would not incorporate a pole with a special progress capture device. All it would take is something slightly larger than the pole used so that if you fell it would angle and catch on the pole. Climbing would not be slowed at all.


----------



## Carburetorless (Feb 19, 2012)

CNBTreeTrimming said:


> I don't understand why the would not incorporate a pole with a special progress capture device. All it would take is something slightly larger than the pole used so that if you fell it would angle and catch on the pole. Climbing would not be slowed at all.



Yep, a cable would work real well.

It must be a Verizon tower.


----------



## MapleLeafs (Feb 29, 2012)

*reply*

My dad was trying to get our cat out of a tree when I was little and the cat got scared and jumped and he fell off the ladder! Haha I've been scared of ladders ever since


----------



## squad143 (Feb 29, 2012)

TimberMcPherson said:


> I always say.
> 
> Everyone is afraid of heights
> 
> ...


:agree2:

I do some high angle rescue instructing. We have a 50' indoor training tower and it's interesting to see the look in some newbies eyes the first time they go over the top edge. Eventually they get comfortable with it once they trust the system/gear and have done it numerous times. Some even start to get cocky but take them to the edge of a 300' building and you see that same look again.

I posted this pic earlier. Even this rappel gave me that "look" in MY eyes.
1000' 
Each catwalk is 100' apart.

No Fear? Fear is what keeps me safe.


----------



## kotex (Feb 29, 2012)

yep ive had to work in places like that. i dont care for heights. but i do my job and get gone quikly and carfully,


----------



## Bigus Termitius (Feb 29, 2012)

Just eat sunflower seeds..........works for the birds!


----------



## tree md (Feb 29, 2012)

If'n ur scairt, you can jump in my pocket.


----------



## ROPECLIMBER (Mar 1, 2012)

Think I would have a prrachute if I was climbing those towers, better yet I won't climb those, there is a 1100 ft uhf tower out west of town and my ex father inlaw is the out put engeineer for cox and he said a guy changing the lights out slipped in the simi circle inclosed ladder and fell hitting rungs for over 600ft he was dead when they lowered him down, not for me, I got quizze just looking up from base of that, thing moves around 8-10 feet and the guys slapping, my comfort level is maxed at 120ft and less if over concrete, would probably get used to higher but here a tall tree is 80 and most are 45-60 ft.
Paul

2000ft Antenna BASE jump - YouTube


----------



## Carburetorless (Mar 1, 2012)

ROPECLIMBER said:


> Think I would have a prrachute if I was climbing those towers, better yet I won't climb those, there is a 1100 ft uhf tower out west of town and my ex father inlaw is the out put engeineer for cox and he said a guy changing the lights out slipped in the simi circle inclosed ladder and fell hitting rungs for over 600ft he was dead when they lowered him down, not for me, I got quizze just looking up from base of that, thing moves around 8-10 feet and the guys slapping, my comfort level is maxed at 120ft and less if over concrete, would probably get used to higher but here a tall tree is 80 and most are 45-60 ft.
> Paul
> 
> 2000ft Antenna BASE jump - YouTube



That would definitely qualify as a B.A.S.E. jump. I guess the only reason those guys don't wear a parachute is the fact that B.A.S.E. jumping is illegal.

I always thought those enclosed ladders were designed to stop you from falling. Maybe they're just designed to stop you from falling too far from the job site.

All the same I guess, 15' can kill you just as dead as 1500'.


----------



## VA-Sawyer (Mar 1, 2012)

There you go again Clueless. BASE jumping itself is NOT illegal in the US. It is done every year from a bridge in WV.
Are you ever going to check your facts before typing ?
Rick


----------



## squad143 (Mar 1, 2012)

FYI: BASE is an acronym! stands for Building, Antenna, Span (Bridge), and Earth (Cliff) and the successful completion of a parachute jump from each.

Technically, BASE jumping is not illegal. Usually a trespass charge, if caught, is laid.

BASE jumping - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

A friend that does some climbing for me used to BASE jump. His BASE # in Canada is quite low (one of first to attain all four). In his younger years he did some work as a professional parachuter. Interesting guy to talk to. Goes down to the New River Gorge for bridge day every year to rappel. Got wiser in his years.... Doesn't base jump anymore.

Official Bridge Day 2012 Information | Bridge Day October 20th 2012


----------



## sgreanbeans (Mar 2, 2012)

Couldnt resist

Jeb Corliss " Grinding The Crack" - YouTube

My hero


----------



## Carburetorless (Mar 3, 2012)

VA-Sawyer said:


> There you go again Clueless. BASE jumping itself is NOT illegal in the US. It is done every year from a bridge in WV.
> Are you ever going to check your facts before typing ?
> Rick



O.K. Mr. KnowItAll, let's see you go jump off the Empire State building without getting arrested.

I've been to Bridge Day, yeah they jump off of the New River Gorge Bridge, but you have to get a permit to do it, and sign a waiver.


----------



## dts99 (Mar 3, 2012)

Carburetorless said:


> O.K. Mr. KnowItAll, let's see you go jump off the Empire State building without getting arrested.
> 
> I've been to Bridge Day, yeah they jump off of the New River Gorge Bridge, but you have to get a permit to do it, and sign a waiver.



me and my wife are going to try the zip line there this summer, shes from WV originaly. ive ziped before didnt do much for me, spending my days much higher than the lines we were on. the only time i get skiddish in trees is when im ascending way out from the trunk and i get up 30 40 feet i start questioning my rope and the crotch im in and everything else, its just a mind thing if i were near the trunk or around branches i wouldnt even think about it


----------



## Carburetorless (Mar 3, 2012)

dts99 said:


> me and my wife are going to try the zip line there this summer, shes from WV originaly. ive ziped before didnt do much for me, spending my days much higher than the lines we were on. the only time i get skiddish in trees is when im ascending way out from the trunk and i get up 30 40 feet i start questioning my rope and the crotch im in and everything else, its just a mind thing if i were near the trunk or around branches i wouldnt even think about it



I've had moments when I analyze the diameter of gear, and freak myself out thinking of what would happen if it were to suddenly snap. :msp_scared:

A quick way to get over that is try to break it. If you succeed, you've got the wrong the gear. :jester:


----------

